# Whats the difference between Excel and Flourish Excel



## Pmo (Aug 21, 2007)

In addition to the question mentioned above, can I mix Seachem flourish trace elements with flourish excel in the same doser?

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I asked that question of Seachem a year ago, and they said yes. I wanted a pre-mix for a 2.5 gallon tank, because measuring such a small quantity of Excel was difficult.

edit: I just noticed you asked another question. Excel is Seachem Flourish Excel.


----------



## Pmo (Aug 21, 2007)

cool thanks!


----------

